# KARMA, lush dupe...



## Adema (Oct 24, 2009)

Where can I buy the best Karma dupe?


Kveðja 
María


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 24, 2009)

This is a good site to search for FO's
http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php

And you can see reviews from soapers here:
http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php
and here
http://www.thescentreview.com/board/index.php


----------



## carebear (Oct 24, 2009)

Scent Works has a fabulous dupe but it's very expensive (about $45 per pound).

IFT - now Agilex - has a good one that's much more reasonable but you have to buy 25# of it so your best bet is to look for a co-op if you want that one.


----------



## Adema (Oct 25, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Scent Works has a fabulous dupe but it's very expensive (about $45 per pound).
> 
> IFT - now Agilex - has a good one that's much more reasonable but you have to buy 25# of it so your best bet is to look for a co-op if you want that one.



Wow that is alot, maybe I should try to duplicate with EO's.

Has anybody tried it with good results, I tried to search the forum but have not found anything.

Kveðja
María


----------



## dandelion (Oct 25, 2009)

orange and patchuli?


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 25, 2009)

oragne and patchouli EO just don't cut the mustard I'm afraid, one thing I am sure of is don't try the Katma type from Orgeon trails soap  or something like that, very weak, needed to use loads and faded pretty quick


----------



## carebear (Oct 25, 2009)

Daystar has one also (Kazi-Kazi http://www.daystarsupplies.com/thecollection.htm )
It's very expensive but less so than the SW one.  Don't know about its performance, though.  On the Scent Review Board someone thought it smelled great and liked it in soap at .7 oz ppo but I don't know how it compares to the others.


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 25, 2009)

I love what you did with your avatar Carebear...


----------



## Adema (Nov 15, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> Scent Works has a fabulous dupe but it's very expensive (about $45 per pound).
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the recommendation,, it is awesome, I am very happy with it, now I can finally make my all time favorite soap
> ...


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Maria

I realise that I am a little late with this reply, but I have only just noticed the post.

I had a dupe from

http://www.gracefruit.com/scripts/prodL ... egory=1507

and even though I do not use FO for my own soap, my friend who requested this as a special order was very happy with it. The name they use is Kismet. She has a huge selection of FO's, all formulated and certified as cosmetic quality in the UK (they are based in Scotland, but the owner is an ex-pat from the USA and she is a soap maker too)


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 15, 2009)

Brambleberry has an essential oil blend that is called Karma Synergetic that is suppose to be a dupe of Lush's Karma. I've never tried it but I've never tried Lush's either.


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 15, 2009)

I have tried two.........firstly Daystars which is nice and soaps beautifuly...........then there is Oregon Trail which is just amazing and has fab staying power.


----------



## vivcarm (Nov 18, 2009)

Lyn said:
			
		

> then there is Oregon Trail which is just amazing and has fab staying power.



I must have had a bad batch then! :shock:


----------



## Lynnz (Nov 18, 2009)

Possibly this is a fragrance that I used in a soap swap and now sellers involved in the swap carry it in their line


----------



## Deda (Nov 18, 2009)

Just noticed this thread.  

I really love Kazi Kazi from Daystar.


----------

